# Parachute Medical Capability



## david_wright (6 Mar 2007)

I apologise if my ability to search these forums has failed to elicit any posts regarding this topic. However does the CDF have a parachute medical capability? If so, may I know where? I understand that most countries of the ABCA do.
Thank you in advance.

David


----------



## armyvern (6 Mar 2007)

We have jump qualified medics, SAR Techs and Tandem qualified personnel if required. I'm sure that a search of any of those terms should provide you with greater info.

There are also a couple of "Para"medics (Pun intended) on the forum who I'm sure can provide greater insight than I to your question.

Vern


----------



## RatCatcher (6 Mar 2007)

Normally each Jump Coy will have a medic that jumps with them, and also there will be an amb on the DZ.  

By the way, not to be picky, the abbreviation is CF (Canadian Forces), not CDF (which implies Canadian Defence Force).

Cheers


----------



## bisonmedic (6 Mar 2007)

The CF had more of an airborne medical capability during the time we had the Airborne Regt. around. Example, 2FD AMB had an airborne tmt and evac coy that had jump medics and all the heavy med kit was air drop capable. There are not enough jump qualified medics anymore and that's a shame.


----------



## elder medic (6 Mar 2007)

Glad to see this question come up as it brings back a lot of good memories. I don't think there are too many of us around, but on 22 Dec 1950, (that's NOT a misprint, that is 56 years ago) this writer was the 2nd man in an all medical unit to qualify as a jumper. The first guy out the door outranked me, of course. We were 37 Field Ambulance, RCAMC. part of the then Mobile Strike Force.  Then of course the concept of the MSF was abandoned when Korea starting dragging on and we regulars started supplying reinforcements for 25 Fld Amb in Korea. When reporting back to 2 RCR after my homecoming leave, I was informed I would be on a jump the next day, unless I wanted to disgrace the reg't and take a refresher. So, I did jump and racked up several hundred in the ensuing years. We were the first "paramedics". Came in handy when I took a survival course in later years.
Did I enjoy it? Yes,  and a slight touch of cancer and a dicky heart did not prevent me from making  probably my final jump last September, 2006, at 74. Great sport, sadly mostly replaced as you know by helicopters  dropping in fully loaded. There's half the fun gone.


----------



## elder medic (6 Mar 2007)

Just a quick PS to my last post. David Wright, is that the badge of the Royal Australian Army Medical Corps on your post?  I have a connection with 3 RAR, Old Faithful, the jumping battalion.


----------



## david_wright (6 Mar 2007)

Yes, it is the RAAMC badge. I'm a medical officer in the Australian Army Reserves.
I apologise regarding the CDF/CF error. I suppose the CDF to us means the Chief of the Defence Force. I should have noticed the error earlier.
My rationale for asking is based on the knowledge that the ADF has a surgical team (surgeons, anaesthetists etc) that is parachute qualified. I was interested if the CF has the same units.
Sadly though, I think that parachute capabilities the world over are on the way out. It seems as though parachute units are too expensive to maintain and/or train. Shame really, they'd be great use in humanitarian times and the public are still somewhat enamoured by the sight of people jumping from perfectly good aircraft!


----------



## xo31@711ret (7 Mar 2007)

probably my final jump last September, 2006, at 74. 

Nice to hear eldermedic; good to see some of us 'retired' medic types are still enjoying ourselves  

_Militi Securimus _


----------



## Armymedic (7 Mar 2007)

There are still medics who are tasked to para companies of the light infantry bn who jump. There are a few dozen Med Techs qualified.

CSOR medics are all (or should be) basic para qualified and do jump.


----------

